# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > "Before you start HRT- what your doctor probably hasn't told you or doesn't know!" >  Started TRT a couple weeks ago and am very sleepy.

## Dura

Hi. I'm 48, 6' and 300 lbs. I have been wanting to start working out but have had no energy. I started gaining weight about 7 years ago and am about 90 lbs. over my normal weight. I decided to get my testosterone checked and went to a clinic to get tested. I came in at 112 total testosterone and started treatment. It's been a week and a half or so and I am sleepy most days, I'm wondering if this is normal. From what I've read on here estradiol is a big concern due to the increased testosterone and fat. My doctor isn't planning to test me again for 3 months, that doesn't seem to be normal either. I guess I'm just wondering if it is too soon to be concerned about these things since I just began treatment. A friend of mine has been on TRT for years and gave me some arimidex , suggesting I take .25mg every 3 days and see if I feel better. My doc isn't apposed to AI's but wants to wait till my next blood test before considering prescribing it and I don't want to wait 3 months to start feeling better. Any thoughts on this?

----------


## kelkel

Call your doc and ask him to pull BW now as you feel bad. Either that or take a look at discounted labs dot com or private md labs dot com and pull it yourself. It's suprisingly inexpensive this way. 

After initiating TRT your doc should be pulling BW in about 6 weeks or so, not 3 months. Just saw you used the term "clinic" so please define this for us. Do you mean a clinic specializing in TRT or a normal medical clinic?

You also need to find out exactly why your test was so low. Was it simply andropause or was there another underlying causative factor. If you have a copy of the pre-TRT BW please post it up.

----------


## Dura

It's a clinic that treats low T and weight problems. They use test cyp, hcg and AIs when needed. They did not give me a copy of my blood work, just said everything looked fine other than total test. When discussing my next blood test they mentioned the need to monitor e2 levels when on TRT. I will request a copy of the blood work for starters I guess. I'm new to all of this so I really appreciate your advise and the quick response. Thank you for your time.

----------


## Dura

I was given 1ml of 200mg test cyp to start and .75ml of 200mg to been done weekly at home.

----------


## kelkel

Ok, well unfortunately some (not all) of these type clinics are more interested in continuing care than your overall health. Knowing that you are a bit heavy and will aromatise (test turning to estrogen) at a higher rate than normal they should be pulling BW at a much earlier time. Even without a weight issue the norm is about 6 weeks for the first set of post TRT BW.

It's definitely a good idea to obtain a copy of your BW. You paid for it so they should have no issue emailing you a copy. 112 is a very low total T level and it's important to know what the underlying cause it. TRT can be a godsend but you need to know if it's simply masking an underlying problem.

Welcome to the forum.

----------

